# Audison Voce



## voodoosoul

Just a heads up to all, Audison Voce speakers are now shipping, just got my 3ways and coax  Hopefully I can start install in a week or so.


----------



## CraigE

Can't find much info on these interesting drivers.
I see Electromedia USA finally has a website.
But no info on the Voce Line.


----------



## Blancolex300

We just got these in at the shop I work at. Looking forward to auditioning them!


----------



## red03vette

Really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the voce speakers. I am especially interested in the coax's. Keep us posted. 

The duce


----------



## o27

Yeah hurry up with a review - they just won the EISA awards here in Europe for best component set.

Kinda odd they´re not even listed on their own hp?!


----------



## voodoosoul

sorry guys, I have a lot going on, so it will be awhile before the install is done.


----------



## cleung

Here is some info that someone sent me on them a while back if anyone is interested.
View attachment Audison VOCE Product info.pdf


----------



## o27

Thanks for the pdf. - already found it, but I´m more interessted in actual user experience, as the set is actually really nice pricewise here in Denmark.

So if it´s any good, they would be a steal.


----------



## JHolmes

So, if I read the PDF correctly. The Voce's can be run as a combo passive/active? Ie: 4 channels, 2 to the 6 1/2's, 2 to the 3 inch and tweet using the passive x-over?


----------



## xylene

I listened to the Voce AV 6.5 components today up against the new high energy HV 165's, using the same arc audio 4080xxd amp and JVC KD-A815 that I use. (I also really wanted to hear them up against the HV 165xl's as they both use a 28mm tweet but they didn't have any in stock.)

The Voce's are more studio quality speakers. The voce's create a much flatter extremely balanced sound with a much cleaner clear midrange. They show how the HV 165's HT25 tweet are more crisp with vocals more in your face. 

The dealer had called electromedia for some more info on the AV1.1 tweet. They said the same designer of the HT28 created the AV1.1, but the HT28 still is much more up front, as it is more efficient. They suggest the AV1.1 is perfect for smaller car environments. 

Anyway during the conversation, the electromedia rep stated that the Mille line is now over and the Thesis line will take its place.


----------



## stream

xylene,
What about differences in bass responce between these two?


----------



## Accordman

stream said:


> xylene,
> What about differences in bass responce between these two?


the mid is alot more mellow then the high energy


----------



## xylene

stream said:


> xylene,
> What about differences in bass responce between these two?



I bought the voce's last week. As far as the mid bass difference between the HV 165.4 woofer from the basic new high energy series and the voce's is night and day. The voces' mid bass is cleaner and warmer. Drums come alive, you can hear the smallest details of a guitar and vocals sound more true as the woofers help support the vocals with a better cut off to the tweeters.


----------



## Onyx1136

I just wanted to make sure there was no confusion about a particular topic. The Hertz Mille product line is NOT ending. And the Audison Thesis line is NOT taking it's place. Hertz and Audison, although owned and manufactured by the same parent company, are two different and distinct brands. Neither of their product lines are ever meant to replace the other. Simply because a dealer sells Hertz, doesn't mean they can or do sell Audison product, as well as the other way around. For a company to replace one brands product line with the product line of another brand doesn't make sense, as many dealers would be left out in the cold with a huge hole in their product lineup if they didn't sell both brands; as is the case with many dealers of Elletromedia product. Both the Mille and the Thesis lines are alive and well for the forseeable future.


----------



## stream

Accordman, Xylene
Thank you. Seems like Audison midbass is a good choise in SQ-oriented system, when you can't afford hi-end ones.

Onyx1136,
Its good. Mille are great and popular speakers. I'd take ML165, but its too expensive for me right now.


----------



## stream

+1 Voce owner :]
















Unboxing photos here:
s3am - Ingegnerizatto in Italia


----------



## stream

I was listening my new Front (with Voce midbass) with Calcell BST 130.2 amp yesterday.
I cant say anything about midrange, because xovers are not finished yet (too bright HF), but midbass responce was good. I like it. Tight, fast, and almost without "boomy"- effect.


----------



## Accordman

i like them, but sound alot like the High Energy XL to me


----------



## voodoosoul

sorry for the delay. I finally installed the voce 3 way in the stock locations and 6 1/2 coaxes in the rear door. I'm running the front stage and LAT 700 off the bitone and powering the system with kenwood excelon digital amps ( 2-xr4s and 1-xr1s ) I will admit that I'm no pro but they do sound very smooth and warm. I'm having a variety of industry people pick a setting on the bitone and do their tuning on it. So far, I have a friend who does home theater tune it, another who competes will tune it, and hopefully get a hold of larry freddricks when he comes down. So i guess right now, we are just playing with them and they do sound good but not as good as the Mille according to my home theater friend who tuned my hertz wagon. I dont know if this helps anyone but that where I'm at with the system.


----------



## CraigE

Voodoo,
Do you have a factory center location in the CC ?


----------



## Knobby Digital

stream said:


>


Tight *****.

That's gotta be the best looking cat I've seen on a car audio forum. S/he's beautiful.


----------



## rexroadj

blancolex300.....where in ma. are you and what shop do you work?


----------



## typericey

Had the Voce AV K6 component set installed today, but couldn't audition them yet coz the other gear's not yet hooked up. 

Juice will be provided by an Alpine PDX-F4, driven by an Alpine iDA-X305S. Bass will be from a Dayton HF10 on 1 cuft sealed.

Honestly, I chose the Voce on blind faith: simply because Audison makes great products and have been successful with their Thesis speakers. The wide acceptance of the HSK 165.4 was also a "basis" for me. I mean, the HSK and Voce seems similarly designed, with the latter being slightly more expensive, so I figure the Voce should-at minimum-sound at par with the HSK. Make sense?

Before jumping the gun on the Voce, my other choice was actually the Focal 30th Anniversary 165 V30. (The Voce AV K6 and the 165 V30 is similarly priced here in Manila, your mileage may vary). My installer has 4 sets of them Focals on stock, and they were gathering dust. Literally. I'm not sure why nobody wants them. Maybe because like me, they are experiencing what I call "Focal Fatigue", not from the sound they produce, but because of the fact that there was a time/era that a landslide majority here ran Focals and like the local *****, everybody had a taste of them already. I digress...

Anyhoo, so far I've told you useless stuff. The rest of the gear is going to be installed tomorrow. I should be able to write my first impressions this weekend. Somehow, I'm very optimistic on how they will sound.


----------



## typericey

A "first impressions" review after roughly 10 hours of listening.

I would have to go with xylene in describing the Voce as "studio quality" speakers. They sound warm, yet up front (for lack of a better word). 

The tweeter of this set really shines. There's absolutely zero listening fatigue and listening to them is really a pleasurable, relaxing experience. They play quite low, and you can hear a fair amount of female vocals being reproduced. Sibilance and break up is nonexistent, at least to my ears.

Another excellent aspect of this speaker is its imaging: spot on and extremely focused. I tried sitting at the back seat with my head in between the driver and passenger headrest. I closed my eyes and wow, the image was solid with vocals and instruments _anchored_ in their correct positions and seemingly tangible. Again, I would compare the Voce to near field studio monitors--or a really good pair of headphones. (Apologies for the flowery words but I can't find any other way to describe it) 

The Voce reminds me of top shelf DLS speakers (like the Nobeliums I once had). They also sound similar to Rainbow or Micro Precision. 

And for the midbass junkies, yes, the woofers do pump out a satisfying amount of it without sounding stressed.

If there is one rant, it would be that the lower mid frequencies (around 400hz) seems to come on too strong. Too bad my iDA-X305S HU does not have a PEQ like the 9887, else it would've fixed the lower mid "bloom". At certain types of music, it seems that the woofers are overpowering the tweeters. It might be important to note though that I had the tweeter level of the passive xover set initially at -2dB. I would want to try switching it to 0 (zero/middle setting) and see if it balances things out. Also, I'm not a strong believer of break-in (that there's a night and day improvement between new and broken-in speakers), but who knows...

To the other Voce owners out there, what are your passive xover settings?


----------



## typericey

double post


----------



## stream

Anyone would be so kind and post macro-photos of xovers (PCB, parts)?
I use only midbass with custom made xovers and tweeters from Monitor audio BR2 set.


----------



## xylene

typericey said:


> To the other Voce owners out there, what are your passive xover settings?


I have them currently set at -2db. I drive a Honda ridgeline and I consider the cabin pretty large compared to most vehicles. When first installed I thought I would be able to get away with the tweets set at 0db. When I was running the newer style hertz high energy HSK 165 I had to set the tweeters to -2db because they are way too bright, especially compared to the voce's.

My hearing is very good and I find at the volume I listen at the AV1.1 tweets set to 0db make the tweets sound unbalanced and are much louder than the woofers. 

When I give them a taste of power, when the speakers really start to shine is a different story. Setting the tweets to 0db rounds the sound out and blends the woofer that is now keeping up in loudness with the tweets and takes care of what you experience....

However at that loud of volume they do sound even more superb but I can’t concentrate on driving....


----------



## dimitritodd

Does anyone have any info on anyone in the US carrying these?


----------



## Blancolex300

rexroadj said:


> blancolex300.....where in ma. are you and what shop do you work?


I live in Burlington and work at Krank It Up in Medford.


----------



## mwills

xylene - 

good info. thx.


----------



## typericey

xylene said:


> However at that loud of volume they do sound even more superb but I can’t concentrate on driving....


Thanks for your response xylene. I'll keep it at -2 for now and do some more listening. 

You're right, these speakers are so smooth and non-fatiguing, that makes it tempting to crank it up. Somehow, these speakers sound good at moderate levels but even better when loud. :smug2:


----------



## third1

I wanted to buy these but I couldn't find any in my area, I went with Hertz MLk165s. I hope this is a good choice. I had alpine TypeRs that were very bright and was hoping the (Voice / now 165s) would sound much better.


----------



## stream

MLK must be better


----------



## Salad Fingers

dimitritodd said:


> Does anyone have any info on anyone in the US carrying these?


Stocking Authorized Dealer.


----------



## abdulwq

pls some1 can elaborate more bw Voce and MLK165..
I had to make decision as i can have any of them for same price...


----------



## chauss

typericey said:


> Thanks for your response xylene. I'll keep it at -2 for now and do some more listening.
> 
> You're right, these speakers are so smooth and non-fatiguing, that makes it tempting to crank it up. Somehow, these speakers sound good at moderate levels but even better when loud. :smug2:


Just for reference - What do you consider "loud"? 90db? 100db? 110db? 120db?


----------



## voodoosoul

Voce Amps should debut at CES


----------



## Accordman

And replace lrx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## stream

If anyone interested I can scan Voce 12" sub and vose midrange reviews from russian car audio magazin "Avtozvuk".


----------



## voodoosoul

Please do so, I have been wondering about the voce 12.


----------



## Onyx1136

There's also an iPhone app for Italian car audio magazine called AutoCarStereo I think. They had the Voce's on the cover a month or so ago. Pictures were cool, but I don't read italian so the text didn't help me out much. If you can read Italian or can figure out how to translate the text, it looked pretty interesting.


----------



## stream

voodoosoul said:


> Please do so, I have been wondering about the voce 12.


Picasa Web Albums - Voce AV 12
Picasa Web Albums - Voce AV 12
Picasa Web Albums - Voce AV 12


----------



## TerryTee

looks yummy....how much the price for K6 set?


----------



## stream

TerryTee
~400$ for K6 and ~400 for AV12 (here).


----------



## TerryTee

stream said:


> TerryTee
> ~400$ for K6 and ~400 for AV12 (here).


ah....thanks mate


----------



## thechrisl

I've been looking into the Voce speakers though there isn't a whole lot of info out there.

Anyone have any reservations about installing these 6.5 mids in a door? I would think the paper/cotton fiber cones would not fare so well in a damp or occasionally wet environment. Other than finding a dealer near by, that's the only thing that makes me hesitate...


----------



## Commissionmip

Knobby Digital said:


> Tight *****.
> 
> That's gotta be the best looking cat I've seen on a car audio forum. S/he's beautiful.


Beautiful Pic


----------



## rayheatfan

I just installed the new Mille 3 way set-up. I listened to the Voce's and they are really nice as well.


----------



## matthewo

i just bought a pair of voce 3.0 the 3" midrange to go with a 3 way setup im doing. they are pretty well priced drivers brand new


----------



## voodoosoul

rayheatfan said:


> I just installed the new Mille 3 way set-up. I listened to the Voce's and they are really nice as well.


Did you listen to them in vehicles or just on a demo board?


----------



## thechrisl

I got a set of the 2 way Voce but still haven't heard them. Soon, soon...


----------



## stream

Please make macro shots of xover before install.


----------



## thechrisl

Here you go. You can see specs on everything but the inductors.


----------



## stream

Thank you!


----------



## abdulwq

how much they are for sell in US?


----------



## poweraudio

I believe they're about $720 msrp


----------



## senior800

I would be surprised if they were that much.

In Britain the MSRP is: (multiply by roughly 1.6 to make into dollars - stuff is often a bit cheaper in America too as we have 20% tax.)

Voce
System
AV K5 2 WAY 130mm Component Kit £279.99
AV K6 2 WAY 165mm Component Kit £299.99
Components
AV 1.1 TWEETER Set 28mm £119.99
AV 3.0 MIDRANGE Set 70mm + GRILLES £129.99
AV 6.5 MID-WOOFER Set 165mm £149.99
AV 12 SUBWOOFER 300mm £309.99
Crossover
AV CX 2W MH XOVER Set 2 Way Tweeter+Midrange £69.99
AV CX 2W MB XOVER Set 2 Way Tweeter+Woofer £69.99
Coax
AV X5 2 WAY COAX 130mm £174.99
AV X6.5 2 WAY COAX 165mm £194.99
Grilles
AV GR5 GRILL 130mm £19.99
AV GR6.5 GRILL 165mm £21.99
AV GR12 GRILL 300mm £39.99


----------



## poweraudio

I will check my price sheet again. I'm usually pretty good with remembering numbers, that's the price of the 3 way voce.(I believe, like I said I'll double check)


----------



## senior800

I guess £430 = $688 so it could well be as it is a European Company.

Would of assumed it would be more like $600 or less in America though.


----------



## Salad Fingers

IIRC MAP is $599 on the two way comps, I'll post all of the prices tomorrow.


----------



## matthewo

i just received a pair of the av 3.0 midranges, they look nice.


----------



## poweraudio

They do look nice....


----------



## poweraudio

Btw msrp is definitely $720


----------



## keep_hope_alive

I heard these on Friday, next to the MLK165, HSK-165XL, and HSK-165. 

I thought the Voce (pictured above) were very nice, a nice middle ground between the 165XL and MLK-165. The MLK are a bit wierd at first, then you realize they are revealing and lack coloration. I would have a hard time deciding between the Voce and the Mille.


----------



## poweraudio

That's actually very good to hear, I think because of price I would lean more to the voce


----------



## stream

typericey said:


> To the other Voce owners out there, what are your passive xover settings?


Mine:








But i'm not satisfied enought (too much HF for me without much "air", so I think its not last version).
Tweeter isn't Audison...

P.s. First time I see Car audio gear is cheaper in Russia than in USA. Here we have 6.5 set for ~ 400$. Xovers ~ 90$. Tweeters ~ 160$ and woofers ~ 180$.


----------



## bigguy

I listened to these the other day and enjoyed them very much, ill have to go back and put in more ear time with them and the millies before I can decide.


----------



## abdulwq

i have got two BNIB sets for sale if someone interested


----------



## MajorChipHazard

I've bought the AV12 subwoofer from the Voce range about 3 weeks ago.Have it in a custom 1 cubic foot sealed enclosure being powered off a JBL Px300.4.From day one this sub just impressed me.Went ridiculously low,very controlled and musical.Integrates extremely well,even when sitting in the back seat it sounds like the sub is playing up front.(that V-cone design works well)Tonally,its really smooth,regardless of the type of music I played.
I was skeptic at first about this sub after reading the spec sheet.The spec show an Fs of 33Hz,which made me think it wouldnt go quite low in a small sealed enclosure,my word was I wrong!Like Richard Hammond said on Topgear concerning emissions on supercars,"being italian,they'll just lie" which is exactly what i think they did with this spec sheet :laugh:.

What was even more surprising was how little the sub moved vs the output.To add to this,the amp remained luke warm after long listening sessions with moderate to high listening volumes.The amp is also powering a pair of Hertz HSK130.3's.

Overall build quality is just plain Audison.The sub has a rather wide and large magnet.Dont let the looks fool you at first,it looks like a reasonable weight sub,but its quite a staunch bugger,as I found out the first day I picked it up.The cone feels like a 180 grit sand paper:laugh:,and the basket design is just plain sexy.I will attach pics of the sub hopefully tomorrow when I remove it from the enclosure to fit the grill.

I highly recommend this sub,if you are looking for outright SQ performance from a single sub.I've listened to and played with many subwoofers before,this sub put a on my face from the first minute it played.


----------



## voodoosoul

Thanks for the review, I have been waiting for a report on this sub before I pull the trigger on it.


----------



## MajorChipHazard

voodoosoul said:


> Thanks for the review, I have been waiting for a report on this sub before I pull the trigger on it.


Its a pleasure.Its definitely worth while listening to one of these if you get the chance to


----------



## voodoosoul

MajorChipHazard said:


> Its a pleasure.Its definitely worth while listening to one of these if you get the chance to


I just spoke with my boss and I plan on ordering one and pre-order the HDP amps as well. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## turbo5upra

Salad Fingers said:


> IIRC MAP is $599 on the two way comps, I'll post all of the prices tomorrow.


 is it tomorrow yet? lol


----------



## cobb2819

Map is 679.99


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## turbo5upra

AV X6.5 2 WAY COAX 165mm £194.99 I was curious about these lol


----------



## cobb2819

turbo5upra said:


> AV X6.5 2 WAY COAX 165mm £194.99 I was curious about these lol


Map is 399.99


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## madmaxz

Trying to decide on the voce or 165xl's among a couple others. which do you think would do better with not so good recordings IE Ipod/MP3's or live soundboards?


----------



## subwoofery

The 165XL, IMO would be more forgiving than the Voce set. 

Kelvin


----------



## totalmayhem

Is there any possible way I may be able to have map pricing pmd to me on this line. I live in Torrance Ca and work in Santa Ana, so if there are any auth dealers remotely close please let me know. Lastly, I was considering running the ML1600 woofers in a active setup in the near future. How would the mid-woofer from this line compare?


----------



## Clazaudio

I'm looking for an SQ setup in my Accord for the first time and was fortunate to be able to listen to both the Audison AV K6 and Hertz Mille MLK 2 TW 2 way splits
powered by Audison amps and with the Audison Voce AV 12 sub connected on a Hertz / Audison demo board.

Playing Hotel California from the Eagles Hell Freezes Over album, I first listened to the Audison Voce splits. Very good, I like it.

Then I listened to the same track on the Hertz Mille splits and I was blown away. Much much better to my ears but mine you it's $300 more but certainly worth it . Again I must say this is from my own evaluation. You might come to a different conclusion.


----------



## gsdye

just picked up a pair of AV X6.5 coaxials to replace a pair of 12 year of Focal 136KX components (one tweeter was gone)

car: jetta '01 sedan
deck: Clarion HX-D2
amp: Xtant 3150c
EQ: Xtant P500
subs: dual Hertz ES200

I forgot to go to classifieds to shop for various component sets and went to a retail shop. The scene is quite different than 8-9 year since I finished this car. The shop was trying to sell me Hertz HSK165 but the CDN distributor actually recommended the Voce AVX6.5 instead.

took a chance on coaxials since it's similar drivers and tweeters as the highly regarded K6.5 and my Focal's were mounted like a coaxial (tweeter infront of the woofer low in the door). 

still tuning the system and breaking them in (about 12-15 hours now) but it's starting to get better just with a RTA and messing with the deck EQ settings.

without changing any settings, these speakers were crap and tone bypass on the deck was a mess (shrill) and complete loss of mid bass warmth. 

I still waiting a few more hours of break in before I go back to tone bypass and use the Xtant P500 5 band parametric for all the tuning.

The amp will be changed from 90Hz HP also. Since these Voce's go lower, I'm going to test 70Hz and 80Hz (24db octave) with the high pass and on the sub probably left at 90Hz LP (12db octave)

bottom line, the Focal really "sang" and I could get chills listing to some tracks at volume. I don't get that yet with the Audison and I'm hoping with a few more hours and a proper tuning, I'll get these Audison coaxial closer to them.

update: I've noticed that the break is making a big difference. Switched into tone bypass on the deck instead of the user settings and the highs aren't as bad anymore. the sound is filling in nicely. With another 20 hours I'm sure I'll be even more positive with these speakers


----------



## gsdye

The Voce's continued to sound bright and with no capability of adjustment on the passive crossover on the Coaxial set. I still wasn't happy with the Voce's and my recent change of amp to a little more power only amplified my issues with the speaker obviously. It actually worsen it more also because of the amp (Xtant 3150c to a JL 300/4) too. I do think the JL sounds more clinical than the warmth of the Xtant.

So disappointed, I've been on the search for a new tweeter and passive crossover to revive my Focal Mistral 136KX set or even a whole new component set for the past few days, missing out on a deal here and there.

background...I'm not a DIY sort of guy, relying on salespeople and the store to help install and tune my car, but reading up on audio in 2011 on DIYMA vs 2001 is quite enlightening. I decided to tackle the problem on my own instead of paying a shop $70/hour.

This time, I had changed my JL amp on my own, learned all about tuning with an EQ and bought a Real Time Analyser. Tuning on the Clarion deck wasn't that successful, so i knew I had to run in tone bypass mode and use the much more powerful Xtant P500 5 band parametric to play around. 

after an hour of playing around with the EQ and a RTA, the Voce's sound WAY better. We're talking night and day difference. I still haven't gotten a flat response, but the lows are only a few dB higher (not spiked), a slight downward and gradual response from 40Hz down to 250Hz. around 500Hz there's a slight dip, that I cannot tune out yet and pretty flat all the way to 20kHz.

The soundstage has lifted, there is noticeable mid bass, a fuller sound now that the spikes in the high frequencies don't ruin it and the fatigue is all gone. I can run the system 4/5 loud with zero issues. Obviously I listen a lot lower (around 1/3-1/2 level).

so how to the Voce's sound? The crappy D/A in the iPhone is more pronounced now. I definitely hear more of the "digital" source.

are they better than my old Focal's? I'd say I'd be happier with the Focal, but given the 2 months passing since I installed the Voce's the sound of the Focal's are a faded memory. With proper tuning, the Voce's are very good and can be the basis for a solid SQ system...even as a coaxial.

This only again shows you proper install, quality source material and proper tuning make a bigger difference than the equipment you choose.

----

side note, my tuning session cost me $10. I killed my battery during the tuning session and had to boost my car and go on a 1 hour drive to recharge it... :surprised:


----------



## Clazaudio

As you've experienced, install and tuning makes a big difference once you've a reasonably good set of speakers. I would consider the Audison Voce to be reasonably good. I did observed on that demo board listening that it sounded leaner and not as warm. Once I switched to the Hertz Mille, I immediately noticed the difference. The Milles sounded fuller.

I've since gotten the following system:-
Audison BitTen
Hertz Mille mlk 2 tw component splits
Hertz HDP 4 amp
Audison Voce AV12 sub

Had this for 2 months now. With a professional install, with the doors sealed and sound deadened with Dynamat and the system tuned with RTA, it is like magic now. I am amazed a simple install such as this can give such remarkable sound.


----------



## tru tech99

I was looking between the voce and Morel tempo 6 ..... i had the morel tempo's sound great...... what should i go for????


----------



## Salad Fingers

tru tech99 said:


> I was looking between the voce and Morel tempo 6 ..... i had the morel tempo's sound great...... what should i go for????


Those speakers have very different price points.


----------

